# by the roots.....



## vitocorleone (Aug 28, 2007)

I recently saw this bud that looked totally fluffy yet dense....it had a very unique texture....and I deduced that this strange yet awesome texture was a result of something in the curing stage...so, I asked my friend that grew it what was up....and he outlined his curing process for me: He digs up the plants with roots intact and then rinses the roots and hangs the plants to dry for about a week....then he cuts the fan leaves, etc. off and puts the buds in a paper bag for a week and then they go into glass jars and into the freezer.........  he says that it has something to do with sugers in the roots that you can get to go into the leaves by hanging them upside down.....    an extra step you can take is plunging the roots of the freshly picked plant into boiling water..... but I'd be afraid that my plants would scream so I wouldn't do that..    Anyways, this curing method def does something 'cause the buds that I saw that were cured this way were like nothing I'd ever seen before.... Fluffy, yet dense....with this strange texture that you just have to see.... 
Peace, 
V I T O


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2007)

Yo Vito, its a shame you never got a pic of it.

Hippy


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Has any one else heard of this type of curing?


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 23, 2007)

hey what is up....well, I'm doing some early NYC Diesel right now using that technique and I'll post some pics if there is anything interesting to show........

The people that follow the Jason King Cannabible school of growing say that hanging plants by their roots is the way to go....The Gorge Cervantes people say only mag pie legged mongols that steal candy from kids dry their plants by the roots---they say it's a waste of time and potentially messy... does absolutely nothing....and that doing the root plunge in the boiling water is nutso....

Someone with a laymans knowledge of botany and the inner workings of plants should be able to put this one to bed pretty quickly.... seems simple enough...do sugers and other things that make plants more potent and yummy get stored in the roots? And does hang drying a cannabis plant by the roots get them out?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 23, 2007)

All a myth, IMO


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 27, 2007)

.......plants pulled out by their roots and dried hung by their roots appear to have fuller buds than those done the other way......but, this wasn't really a clear side by side comparasion...I'm going to do one sometime, though.....

 



Here is a pic of some super early harvested (that's how I like my Diesel) NYC Diesel....4.5gms..very strong...leaning towards the indica pheno...which means more g13 since g13 it indica, right?


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2007)

> Boiling attached Cannabis roots after harvesting whole plants, but before drying, is an interesting technique. Origi nally it was thought by cultivators that boiling the roots would force resins to the floral clusters. In actuality, there are very few resins within the vascular system of the plant and most of the resins have been secreted in the heads of glandular trichomes. Once resins are secreted they are no longer water-soluble and are not part of the vascular system. As a result, neither boiling nor any other process will move resins and cannabinoids around the plant. However, boiling the roots does lengthen the drying time of the whole plant. Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.


MJ Botany


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2007)

So in laymans terms hick,
Boiling the roots make it more likely to get mold on the buds during the drying process and has no purpose what so ever. Is this correct?


----------



## Hick (Sep 28, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> So in laymans terms hick,
> Boiling the roots make it more likely to get mold on the buds during the drying process and has no purpose what so ever. Is this correct?



I suppose that would depend a lot on the drying environment/conditions, RH, ect.
  If you are in a severly arid regon, it actually "might" benefit, by slowing the drying process. But in more humid ares, it "might" encourage molding I would guess.


----------



## vitocorleone (Sep 28, 2007)

Boiling the roots shocks the stomata of the leaves and forces them to close immediately; less water vapor is allowed to escape and the floral clusters dry more slowly. If the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of through the flowers.


This says that if the leaves are left intact when drying, the water evaporates through the leaves instead of the flowers.......  Maybe this somehow causes the alleged added density of the root hung plants.....also, is says that there are no cannabinoids in the vascalar system...but it doesn't say anything about sugers, terpines, or something else that affects density, quality, etc....


----------

